# Do I have the right clubs?...



## slick (Oct 4, 2006)

I know thats not really the question to be asking here, but I am looking for some advice on getting the right clubs.
My sister bought me a set of clubs before she moved a month ago. I mentioned plenty of times that I wanted to learn to play, but she made it possible with the clubs. However, after doing some research, I quickly realized that clubs are more or less made for you based on certain criteria.
Now, I am not very good, in fact, I suck. I would like to take lessons, but I need to make sure I have the correct clubs before doing so.
I went to a local golf store today, to try and get help. Seemed as though the person working was showing me the most expensive set of clubs, which I wouldn't mind owning, but not when I am no good at the game and wouldn't notice how good they are. I didn't really get much help there.
I am going to make a trip to another store, but would like to get a feel of what I should be asking, or looking for in a set of clubs.
Can someone please help me out in this? I don't want to make a bad decision.

For those that would like to know, here are the clubs that I have currently:
Nicklaus airMax DPT 460 Driver (1W - 10.5 degree loft) Graphite
Nicklaus airMax DPT Fairway (3W - 15 degree loft) Graphite
Nicklaus HiMax Hybrid (3W - 21 degree loft) Graphite
Nicklaus EZ UP Irons (3-PW, SW) Steel
Ping G5i Anser Putter

I know that there are places that can have me fitted for clubs, how does that work?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Your set is good. When you have more consistency in your swing, then you can consider getting clubs that can be customized for you. Work on your fundamentals and try to break 100 with that set. 

The most important thing for a beginner regarding clubs is that the shaft is not too stiff for you and that the driver loft isn't sub 10 degrees. If there is anything to change, I would start with the putter - if it doesn't feel right, you will have issues (you will use it at least 36 times a round, and more if you don't putt well).

Lastly, I have achieved better consistency in a shorter period of time using the 3W or 5W from the teebox than the driver. The driver is a good tool for finding the worst parts of the course (woods, pine needles, water, sand, deep rough, other fairways).

You don't need the Mizuno MP-900 or Callaway Fusions to play any better.

Nicklaus EZ-UP Irons Irons - Golf Clubs & Golf Equipment Reviews 2005-09-29

Nicklaus Air Max 460 DPT Drivers - Golf Clubs & Golf Equipment Reviews 2006-06-07


----------



## slick (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the reply.
I have no issues with the clubs, but was willing to trade them for something that suits me better. I guess I will take a few lessons, improve my game, and then see how the clubs suit me.
I've heard from many that the 1 woods are hard to hit with, but for some reason, I do pretty well with it. 8 out of 10 times I can hit the ball straight and about 200 yards. I don't put any oomph behind my swing, the harder I try to hit the ball, the further it slices, its bad.
I also do well with the hybrid club, and the 5-9 irons. For some reason I can't hit well with the 3 wood at all, and the longer irons (3 and 4).
Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

As a beginner, like myself, stay away from trying to hit a 3W off of the ground - I use it in lieu of the driver.

As for the 3, 4i, replace them with hybrids, consider the Perfect Club or its variants or get a 7W. 

I hit my 4H very consistently (straight and about the distance of my old 3i - 175-185.


----------

